# Digestive Problems???



## jestarella (May 4, 2015)

My 2 1/2 year old daughter has been having some strange symptoms of late. She has been vomiting and having diarrhea on a regular basis (like everyday) for the past 3 months or so. No changes in her diet. She eats like crazy, but everyday or every other day, she will throw up after eating. And not just a little spit up, I am talking everything she has eaten all day looks like is coming up. Afterwards, she will be fine and want to eat again. Is this normal?

Also, she has been experiencing diarrhea. I cant remember the last time I changed her and it was solid. It is always very loose and runny, sometimes almost appearing foamy. The color is also concerning. Her poop is always a very light creamy tan color. 

I am starting to suspect that she is becoming intolerant of something in her diet. I am in the process of cutting out dairy, but she has been eating and drinking dairy products her entire life. Why now would it be a problem? 

Please help!


----------



## jmarroq (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh no poor girl. No real suggestions except to start seeing doctors. 

Hopefully you will have better luck than I have had with my daughter. I have found it impossible to find answers for her stomach issues. She has been sick since she was an infant. It's upper GI, stomach aches and vomiting small amounts up to 50 times a day...sometimes it just unexpectedly flies out of her mouth while she is talking or walking, and she would vomit in her sleep occasionally as an infant. Eventually it was diagnosed as GERD but I think there is something else going on...perhaps some damage from feeding or breathing tubes (she was a preemie). She's had so many tests. We've been to 3 different pediatric GIs, an allergist, an neurologist and finally a mental health counselor since the doctors think it has become a "habit" (rumination syndrome). I am considering taking her to an endocrinologist if it picks up again. She seems to be improving a bit lately, but I am not getting my hopes up. Every time I think she is getting better, it gets bad again. She is turning 9 this year.


----------

